# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Dauer- 2108 Grafts FUT

## Marc Dauer, MD

Greetings,

Here is a patient of mine, who happens to be a physician himself, who received 2108 grafts via FUT to the frontal and mid scalp.

The results are shown after 1 year.

I have pulled back the hair to closely show the transplanted hairline as many prospective patients are concerned about a natural look in the hairline.

I have also included below an email the physician sent to me in regards to his hair transplant procedure.

From the patient:
I was on the fence regarding hair transplant, and an now over one year after the procedure.  The changes are gradual, and only those who I told I had the procedure could tell I had it.  Interestingly, I've received other comments regarding my appearance, for example, asking if I've lost weight.  I haven't lost weight, but could not be more pleased with my decision to undergo the hair transplant.

Dr. Dauer should be your first and last stop for hair transplantation.  Being a fellow MD, albeit in a different specialty, the candor and professionalism offered by Dr. Dauer was reassuring, as I had preconceived notions what would be best for me in that I believed FUE would be ideal.  Dr. Dauer patiently and thoroughly went over my options after his examination, and we decided on the strip harvest procedure.  He is an expert with both, and I could not be more pleased with the decision to go with this option and the results.  The process is gradual, and having a follow up with Dr. Dauer a bit over a year reminded me of the significant improvement in density, coverage and fullness when I viewed by pre-procedure photos and my scar is pretty much invisible.  In short, one of the better decisions vising Dr. Dauer and placing my trust in his care.  Long Beach, Physician

For more information

www.MDNewHair.com

----------

